# Microsoft pulls entire Hololens 2 campaign after public backlash



## #zzz (Apr 14, 2020)

> From Microsoft’s marketing department’s perspective, Ms. Abramović’s art seems to have been the perfect theme for their new HoloLens 2 peripherals that mix virtual reality with augmented reality. However, the public did not agree with the artist’s participation.
> 
> In a YouTube video and website page, the technology company showed a preview of the HoloLens 2 by presenting “The Life”, Marina Abramović’s newest work.
> 
> ...





			https://reclaimthenet.org/microsoft-hololens-marina-abramovic/


----------



## Nephi (Apr 14, 2020)

John Podesta's dear friend huh? How interesting...


----------



## The Saltening (Apr 14, 2020)

Who is she again?


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Apr 14, 2020)

The Saltening said:


> Who is she again?



Spirit Cooking lady, maybe Microsoft shouldn't have used the artist that everybody knows from Pizzagate.


----------



## HarveyMC (Apr 14, 2020)

Microsoft and satanism go together like pizza and coke


----------



## The Saltening (Apr 14, 2020)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Spirit Cooking lady, maybe Microsoft shouldn't have used the artist that everybody knows from Pizzagate.


ohhhhhhhh i remember that


----------



## MrWhoDat (Apr 14, 2020)

That timing lol
Out of the Shadows was uploaded very recently
That would explain the increased backlash


----------



## HarveyMC (Apr 14, 2020)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Spirit Cooking lady, maybe Microsoft shouldn't have used the artist that everybody knows from Pizzagate.



Jesus fucking Christ this is the spirit cooking woman??? 2016 feels like a fever dream to me, but I will never forget spirit cooking. God save us all


----------



## Nephi (Apr 14, 2020)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> Microsoft and satanism go together like pizza and coke


Like cheese pizza and coke I'd say.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Apr 15, 2020)

Wait, whats hololens?

Aah shit, it really needed that advertising campaign.


----------



## Crunchy Chick (Apr 15, 2020)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> everybody knows from Pizzagate.


In this case "everybody" refers to a highly vocal diminutive online community. Outside the Internet no one knows what a pizza gate is.


----------



## rando0675309 (Apr 15, 2020)

Knight said:


> In this case "everybody" refers to a highly vocal diminutive online community. Outside the Internet no one knows what a pizza gate is.



Now they will lol. This is gonna be a text book example of the Streisand Effect at work.


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Apr 15, 2020)

Knight said:


> In this case "everybody" refers to a highly vocal diminutive online community. Outside the Internet no one knows what a pizza gate is.


Only a diminutive, highly vocal internet community knows what the Microsoft HoloLens is, so it evens out.


----------



## Crunchy Chick (Apr 15, 2020)

rando0675309 said:


> Now they will lol. This is gonna be a text book example of the Streisand Effect at work.


I doubt it. The people it does reach will hardly take note of a company deleting an advertisement from the web and I doubt anyone's going to write about it aside from aforementioned online community.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Apr 15, 2020)

Can someone explain me why that video was so massively hated? I get that when you research the artist's background she seams like a very shady creepy fuck but I never heard about "spirit cooking" before and I don't think the general public was aware enough to create the backlash.

I'm seriously confused about all this, also the allegations about her "witchcraft" are so over-the-top heinous and horrible it sounds more like a pizza-gate tier conspiracy than reality to me.

Perhaps I'm understimating the ammount of fear modern Americans still have to paganism/Satan.


----------



## Crunchy Chick (Apr 15, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Can someone explain me why that video was so massively hated? I get that when you research the artist's background she seams like a very shady creepy fuck but I never heard about "spirit cooking" before and I don't think the general public was aware enough to create the backlash.
> 
> I'm seriously confused about all this, also the allegations about her "witchcraft" are so over-the-top heinous and horrible it sounds more like a pizza-gate tier conspiracy than reality to me.
> 
> Perhaps I'm understimating the ammount of fear modern Americans still have to paganism/Satan.


The Wikipedia article is biased and sparsely detailed in places that matter but it's a good to start to understanding something not worth knowing or caring about. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pizzagate_conspiracy_theory

Edit: I had forgotten some dumb fucking boomer showed up at the place with a rifle and demanded to see the basement. That was intensely funny at the time.


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 15, 2020)

All that 666 Satan stuff is so lame. Why do people even care. Also, she looks like a troon and I have never heard of her.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Apr 15, 2020)

Knight said:


> The Wikipedia article is biased and sparsely detailed in places that matter but it's a good to start to understanding something not worth knowing or caring about. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pizzagate_conspiracy_theory
> 
> Edit: I had forgotten some dumb fucking boomer showed up at the place with a rifle and demanded to see the basement. That was intensely funny at the time.


Anyone who actually believes in Pizza gate is a retarded moron.
I'm asking about why the backlash on Hololens video was so big, I wasn't expecting the general public to actually be invested or care about that stuff that much.


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 15, 2020)

All that 666 Satan stuff is so lame. Why do people even care. Also, she looks like a troon and I have never heard of her.


----------



## Crunchy Chick (Apr 15, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Anyone who actually believes in Pizza gate is a exceptional moron.
> I'm asking about why the backlash on Hololens video was so big, I wasn't expecting the general public to actually be invested or care about that stuff that much.


That's exactly it. No one cared about the release. The video was heavily brigaded by conspiracy nuts because she featured in the advertising..


----------



## #zzz (Apr 15, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> I'm seriously confused about all this, also the allegations about her "witchcraft" are so over-the-top heinous and horrible it sounds more like a pizza-gate tier conspiracy than reality to me.



I don't think any of her work itself has any magical powers or anything.  It's just that obscenely rich and powerful people are bored people, they want to do things that are considered taboo, so they pay a woman who says she'll make them a giant pentagram in goats blood and fashion a statue of Moloch in gold.  And they go "whoa thats so out there!"  "You can't just do that!"

Think of an edgy 14 year old but with billions and billions of dollars who wants to pay someone to do edgy things.


----------



## Drain Todger (Apr 15, 2020)

Nephi said:


> John Podesta's dear friend huh? How interesting...



And, of course, the same Marina Abramović who filmed a documentary with João de Deus, the occult psychosurgeon, human farmer, and convicted rapist who also happens to be friends with Oprah Winfrey.



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jo%C3%A3o_Teixeira_de_Faria
		


http://archive.md/t6K3W


			https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4093700/
		


http://archive.md/JOTg9


			http://girlonfireca.com/index.php/2019/12/27/oprah-was-chummy-with-a-sick-fuck-john-of-god/
		


http://archive.md/7BpGF








						‘John of God’ cult leader allegedly ran child sex slave farm
					

Brazilian cult leader Joao Teixeira de Faria, known as “John of God”, has been accused of running a sex slave farm and selling babies to the highest bidder on the black market…




					nypost.com
				




http://archive.md/M5UpK


----------



## Next Task (Apr 15, 2020)

I only know about Abramovic because her staring performance thing (The Artist is Present) was a big deal what looks like to be a decade ago. And then a few years later SJWs tried to cancel her for I can't even remember what, but all of a sudden you were supposed to hate her because you were told to. 

So I don't know of any stuff involving satanism or QAnon or any other conspiracy stuff - I can't say I'd heard anything about her for the last half-dozen years. So, yes, it would be useful to have a better overview of why this was so poorly received, and who exactly it was downvoting her that they actually listened to, because they usually don't listen to the right-wing when they get upset about someone.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Apr 15, 2020)

Video archive of the commercial:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Apr 15, 2020)

Next Task said:


> I only know about Abramovic because her staring performance thing (The Artist is Present) was a big deal what looks like to be a decade ago. And then a few years later SJWs tried to cancel her for I can't even remember what, but all of a sudden you were supposed to hate her because you were told to.
> 
> So I don't know of any stuff involving satanism or QAnon or any other conspiracy stuff - I can't say I'd heard anything about her for the last half-dozen years. So, yes, it would be useful to have a better overview of why this was so poorly received, and who exactly it was downvoting her that they actually listened to, because they usually don't listen to the right-wing when they get upset about someone.


Abramović sparked controversy in August 2016 when passages from an early draft of her memoir were released, in which—based on notes from her 1979 initial encounter with Aboriginal Australians—she compared them to dinosaurs and observed that "they have big torsos (just one bad result of their encounter with Western civilisation is a high sugar diet that bloats their bodies) and sticklike legs". She responded to the controversy on Facebook, saying she had "the greatest respect for the Aborigine people, to whom [she] owed everything"


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 15, 2020)

I made a thread about that shit when it came out and all the backlash it got and these gay mods deleted it just citing "shit"


----------



## Crunchy Chick (Apr 15, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> I made a thread about that shit when it came out and all the backlash it got and these gay mods deleted it just citing "shit"


If it was as shit as this is then it deserved to be deleted.


----------



## byuu (Apr 15, 2020)

We all know that the performance art people would use this for would involve women who look much better and with much less clothing on.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 15, 2020)

Buttigieg2020 said:


> Only a diminutive, highly vocal internet community knows what the Microsoft HoloLens is, so it evens out.


seriously I won't claim to be the bleeding edge of cybertech but I've never heard of this in any way at all


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Apr 15, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Anyone who actually believes in Pizza gate is a exceptional moron.
> I'm asking about why the backlash on Hololens video was so big, I wasn't expecting the general public to actually be invested or care about that stuff that much.



You know Jeffery Epstein was one of the major players according to everybody right? Funny he died like he did.

Nothing was probably going on at Comet, other that the money changing hands is my wager.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Apr 15, 2020)

Aside from any conspiracy theory shit, what I got from this is that pretentious "modern art" is pretentious. Instead of seeing something that blows your mind with the Hololens 2, they're marketing it with uh...letting you see some artist in a room in augmented reality and telling you that art is worth a ton? They need to take a page out of the VR playbook and show you cool games you want to play.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 16, 2020)

GET WOKE GO BROKE


----------



## SiccDicc (Apr 16, 2020)

Could have had an anime waifu walk through or a tiger roaring onto the stage, maybe an extinct animal trotting along so younger generations could see what they were like.

I'm not telling you how to spend your money, Microsoft, but I am saying you're being stupid with it.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 9, 2020)

GO WOKE GO BROKE.

Plus, why use HoloLens?


----------



## President Joe Biden (May 12, 2020)

Maybe they should have made it a porn VR game instead, maybe then people would have bought it. There's plenty of people on this board who would line up to buy Satanic MILF Adventures 6 if you told them it would come with a anime wallscroll (aka a poster for anyone who isn't a weeb)


----------

